# Help me pick some alum target arrows.



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking for a thin target arrow to shoot spots with. I have been shooting the fat shafts (25's and 27's) for a while and want to shoot a smaller arrow. I am thinking something in a 22 or 23 diameter.

I am shooting an 07 Bowtech commander at 27.5DL and 51lbs. What wall thickness and point weight combo shoot i be looking at?

I am thinking a 2213 at 29" with a 150gr point would be a good combo. Do you guys agree or disagree?


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

2314's or 2315's with 150 gr point


----------



## MNBowhunter300 (Jan 22, 2008)

keyman said:


> 2314's or 2315's with 150 gr point


+1 cut at 29.5


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Try pin points at competitionarcheryproducts.com . For naa i shoot 2314 with 200g pin point 29" long @60# 27.5 dl out of my proelite. hope this helps.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

2312's with a decent point weight


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

2312's with 200 gr. pro points will work awesome for you trust me. I'm shooting them at 29" with a 27" dl at 52 lbs. out of a ProTec and they shoot great.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

^^thats the exact set up i use, except at 45 lbs 28inch draw, with a seven37

and i mean EXACT, pro points rule


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey y'all! Thanks for the help, i got a dozen 2312's on order. 

So now here is the question... My GF shoots the same DL but in the 41 pound range. How should i set these up for her? Should i use a little lighter point to get better arrow flight or should i use a heavier point to get better spine characteristics?


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

promod1385 said:


> Hey y'all! Thanks for the help, i got a dozen 2312's on order.
> 
> So now here is the question... My GF shoots the same DL but in the 41 pound range. How should i set these up for her? Should i use a little lighter point to get better arrow flight or should i use a heavier point to get better spine characteristics?


Funny you should ask, I am setting up some 23's for my wife and I for the upcoming events where they are the Max legal arrow. See thread below.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=833607

I think I am going to end up cutting both of ours to 30" with 150grains in hers and 100 in mine.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

promod1385 said:


> Hey y'all! Thanks for the help, i got a dozen 2312's on order.
> 
> So now here is the question... My GF shoots the same DL but in the 41 pound range. How should i set these up for her? Should i use a little lighter point to get better arrow flight or should i use a heavier point to get better spine characteristics?


depending on what kind of bow she uses

i'd cut them to like, 30.5, and use a little heaver point weight, like 250 grain


----------

